# Growling at son



## Cockapoox2 (Jul 21, 2012)

My 2 year old cockapoo Bailey is the most sweet natured dog ever, with 1 drawback. He growls at my 17 year old son. 
My son can be sat on the sofa or the floor and Bailey will go up and lie next to him, cuddle in then start growling. I don't think it's an aggressive growl but very strange all the same. 
He doesn't bare his teeth or even have his mouth open. It's a growl in his throat and does it more when my son strokes him. 
Can anyone advise?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Coukd it be he s wanting your sone to play. some dogs have a play growl. what dies your sone do when he growls. what is he like the reast of the time rond yoir son.


----------



## Cockapoox2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.
He's absolutely fine the rest of the time. It seems to be his way of greeting and communicating with my son which sounds rather strange I know!
He has never snapped at him or snarled, and Bailey (the dog) goes to him, so it's not like he doesn't like him.


----------



## Cockapoox2 (Jul 21, 2012)

I forgot to answer what my son does when he growls. To start with my son was a bit scared, but now he just tells him 'no' and moves away from him. Is that the right thing to do?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I would say rather than your son move away get him to make your dog move. that way you might be able to stop the behavure.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would not tell him off for growling - it is usually a sign that the dog is uncomfortable about something so I would just get your son to move in those circumstances without saying anything.

How much other interaction does your son have with him - maybe getting him more involved with walks and games will help build some positive association and Bailey will then not feel anxious enough to growl.


----------

